# video - German TV - subject "the breed"



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is a very good little video .
Although it is in German , you can still get benefit from the vet interviews , seeing the animal being examined and x rays . Many concerns about spinal problems . Many concerns about the breed as a whole.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O39-KcW60fs


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The End of a German Legend? Sure hope not!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when the GSD is a huge marketable commodity contributing to the Gross National Product , all you need to do is follow the money .

This one does concentrate on the ills of the SV show system and corruption right at the core --- the people sitting around telling stories of the "legend" , deluded that things are A-OK , and capitalizing on it for the big bucks from eager foreign buyers.

Sadly the video shows some not good working dogs --- a big concern for the local police department .

For years I have been saying that the SV is losing ground to non-SV governed countries -- Belgium , Holland , Sweden , the former eastern bloc countries .

too bad there are not sub titles .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is what they are concerned about Lumbosacral Stenosis Information Sheet


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

carmspack, was only a matter of time.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Carmen, 

Thank you for directing me to this link. This is exactly what my beloved Cosmo had. With him it was sufficiently severe that he began to lose the use of his hind legs. We actually had him MRI'd and then spinal surgery, followed by weekly physical therapy which led to a temporary improvement. However, just as he was beginning to show real improvement and resume walking at least somewhat normally he began deteriorating again. (We think he might have re-injured his back or damaged another disc). For the last 4 months of his life we had to use a sling to hold up his hind legs. He couldn't walk at all. When he started losing control of his bowls we decided the time had come to put him down. It was the hardest decision we've ever made.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Too bad this video isn't in English so that everyone can understand it. What's on that video doesn't surprise me one bit unfortunately. This breed is in a world of trouble IMHO...greed seems to be the main motivator 

I feel horrible for the dogs and for the owners that end up having to deal with these health issues. I always saw myself with a GSD by my side but I can honestly say that I don't think I will get another one...too heartbreaking


----------

